# springer spaniels



## ol reeler (Dec 20, 2010)

looking to purchase a springer spaniel for upland hunting-would like a pup out of hunting stock- have trained pointers & labs but never a flushing dog- getting ready to retire and will have the time in the spring & summer to do the training- any leads would be appreciated-thanks


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I wish I had more to offer you than encouragement. I owned a Springer years ago, and he was the best dog I ever had! Nose, desire, attitude, eagerness to please, at ease around other people, he had it all. Plus, he basically trained himself, since I had no clue about training a bird dog. All I did was take him for walks in the field, reinforce the behaviors I wanted, and corrected the behaviors I didn't. However, the breeder I bought from is long dead. He had great gun dog blood lines, and cautioned me against show dog Springers. I've seen people with show dogs in the field, and the poor things were absolutely clueless as were their owners apparently! I have to think there are on-line resources that could help you locate a good breeder. I'll keep my ear to the ground as well. 

I wish you luck. Springers are a great breed and have become somewhat under-represented in the field these days.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

My first dog was a Springer, I can't imagine a better first dog. He wasn't trained to hunt but was a great dog.

I think there is a breeder/trainer in Chilicothe. Not sure the name but I'm pretty sure it's right off of 22


----------



## jeepin_85 (Jan 20, 2012)

Royal Kennels in Franklin OH. Owner is Ben Martin. Ive bought several springers from him and done training with him. He has trained a bunch of field champs. Definitely some of the best springers ive seen around.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.guadairakennels.com/history.php


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.woodyssportingdogs.com/


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

If you didn't get a pup yet am sure I can help. Check your pm for my number.


----------

